# H-44?



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pic comment says 'Tirpiz and H-44 battleship'.....
H-44 battleship??


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2014)

H-class ships were the requirement for "Plan Z"...

H-39 class called for 6 ships, basically oversized Bismarks

H-41 class was an improved H-39 class

H-42/H-43 class was to be larger and up-gunned

H-44 class were to be monsters.

None were built.

What's in that photo is most likely either the Bismark or Tirpitz with a Cruiser alongside


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aaaah....
Somewhat remember something about a Plan Z, but that was it! 

Cheers mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2014)

Wait a second...someone's pulling our leg...the smaller ship is either the Tirpitz or Bismark.

They only had a single funnel. That has to be a model/diarama.

* ok, did some looking around and found that the photos was, in fact, a diarama. The Tirpitz is shown as the BB on the left, the hypothetical H-44 being on the right.

Here's a good link that covers Plan-Z:
http://strangevehicles.greyfalcon.us/Z.htm


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 13, 2014)

Its a photo shopped gag. I've seen the original photo. It was Tirpitz from a recon Spitfire in mid 44.

On edit: Correction the original was right after the X-craft attack Sept 43 in Kaa fjord (near Alta)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, they _did_ have some high flying plans! 

Weapons

40,6 cm SK L/47: 8
15,5 cm L/55: 12
10,5 cm L/45 C/32: 16
3,7 cm L/83: 16
2 cm FlaMG L/65: 24
53,3 cm Torpedoes: 6


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2014)

Noticed the 2 stacks as well. I worry about the historical record in 50 years with all this photo editing going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Noticed the 2 stacks as well. I worry about the historical record in 50 years with all this photo editing going on.


Turns out that photo was created (long before photoshop) to show the relative size comparison of the H-44 class compared to the Tirpitz/Bismark.

They would have certainly been monsters and created a terrible threat to Allied shipping but unless the Luftwaffe could keep the skies clear of Allied warplanes, would have ended up exactly the same as the Yamato...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2014)

Just look at the size of the barrels on the forward guns.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 27, 2014)

I think a lot of the crazier plans for plan Z battleships might have come about because there was a choice. Sit in a warm design office and draw up increasingly crazy plans for the mad Charlie Chaplin impersonator or walk about the Russian Steppe carrying a rifle. Certainly sir you want a design for a 200,00ton battleship with triangular gun barrels capable of doing 50 knots I will get right to it and get back to you with the first draft in a year or so.


----------



## kettbo (Aug 29, 2014)

no oil to run them
no steel to build them with
no men to crew them with
better to build 100 subs or an armored division with all that steel


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Noticed the 2 stacks as well. I worry about the historical record in 50 years with all this photo editing going on.



You mean like this?

.


----------

